# GAME THREAD: Lakers 109, Raptors 107 (Final - Overtime)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Raptors (December 22 - 2:00 p.m. PST)*

Vinjury Carter is out yet again...prompting one local sportswriter to claim he is not the next MJ, but the next Penny. :laugh:

The Raptors are awful, and actually have a worse overall record than the Lakers!  They were blistered tonight, at home, by an equally bad Miami Heat team.

The Lakers finally earned their paychecks tonight by showing supreme effort. Kobe Bryant was masterful.

They still lost, which shows that even when they are competitive against teams they would have mopped the floor with last year (read: Philadelphia), they still can't win...and a strong indication that things need to change.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They will beat Toronto and some people will say that they are now back, but I think they are going to lose on Christmas day to the Kings.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

It's a road game so it won't be broadcasted on FSW. Besides, I'm off to Vegas for the weekend. I need to get my mind off the depressing Laker games. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sylaw</b>!
> It's a road game so it won't be broadcasted on FSW. Besides, I'm off to Vegas for the weekend. I need to get my mind off the depressing Laker games. Wish me luck.


Might be a bad idea to go on Vacation. People might think your abandoning. Oh wait that wasnt you that said it to me!! 

I do pick the Lakers to stomp the raptors. They are still a Western Conf. team and a team to be feared.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah they beat the Rapts and no they won't be back but they edge the Knigs in a Showcase game. They haven't loss a showcase game in 3 years so the Kings game will be the big indicator. Lakers win that game and someone here goes on hiatus lose it and the misery continues. They just don't lose the so called big games the christmas day game will be why the Kings and the league hopes the Lakers won't make the playoffs. I already know one team that hopes they won't and that teams head coach once wore a clown nose.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, I'm lost. Who wore a clown nose?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> LOL, I'm lost. Who wore a clown nose?


Don Nelson a couple years ago when Shaq mentioned that the Mavs played clown basketball.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

the lakers will win for sure

dose any one know when antione davis is coming back


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I think the Lakers will win in OT and Kobe and Shaq will both play well, scoring over 30 points apeice. My prediction:
LA Lakers 109 Toronto 107
And then I think they will stomp the Kings. Is it just me or do you all think Bobby Jackson is better than Mike Bibby and should be starting?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> Is it just me or do you all think Bobby Jackson is better than Mike Bibby and should be starting?


I think Mike Bibby is better than Bobby Jackson.

About the game:

Halftime

Lakers: 54

Raptors: 45

Kobe: 22 PTS, 4 AST
Shaq: 13 PTS, 12 REB

We are shooting a good 56% from the field. Thats a great sign. :yes:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

d fish is haveing a ok game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

This SHOULD be an eas win for the Lakers...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

They look Good, Now let's see if they can break that CURSE!!! of closing out games


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, with 10 minutes to go in the game, Shaq just hit a shot to give the Lakers the lead back by one point! This hasn't exactly been an easy game for the Lakers. And this is without Vince, AD etc. Shaq has been good, but he obviously isn't back in proper shape yet. He should be tearing apart McKoy and Foster, but he hasn't been. Although McKoy just fouled out, so it could get ugly from here on.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

what a huge 3 by Peterson... Raptors down by 1 now


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

wow another huge 3... now by Williams


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

mo pete is a really good player imo


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

raptors down by 2, they have the ball with about 15 seconds left after a huge block by JYD on Kobe.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Alvin is coming up huge, despite being hurt. I'm still not sure if the Raptors will have enough overall to win. But one of these days I hope that Alvin Williams gets some recognition around the league. He is clearly one of the most underrated players in the league, and has been a clutch 4th quarter guy for the Raptors for the past 3 seasons.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

oh my god, Peterson hit a LONG two pointer with 9 seconds left... I thought that was a 3... the raptors just aren't dying!


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

MoPete just hit a shot off of a pass by Alvin. Looked like a 3 at first, but refs are now calling it a two. So the game is tied and Lakers have the ball with 9 seconds left.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Keep telling me what's happenig. I can't watch the game here in Brazil :upset:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

looks like the game is going to OT... I still think that was a 3 by Peterson.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Alright, looks like overtime. Great defence by Alvin on that last sequence.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Tiny... what station are you watching the game on? is it being nationally broadcasted? Cause I'm watching it on some Spanish channel.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with you Hawk. I think it was a 3. I think Lakers will probably have the edge in OT because the Raps have had McKoy and Lenard foul out already. However, the home crowd is really loud right now for Toronto.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, I've got it here on TSN, which is basically Canada's ESPN.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

yea this game should go to the Lakers... the Raptors offense is looking like crap and they are only getting their points from Alvin Williams and Morris Peterson, Foster looks confused, and Leonard and McCoy out is not going to help things.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

102 104 lakers lead


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Game tied 104-104 Fisher has 5 fouls


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Tied up after two Hunter free throws.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Rick Fox layup, Lakers up by 2, Greg Foster picks up his 5th foul...

if foster fouls out who else do the raptors have to put on Shaq?


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Lakers up by two after a Fox lay-up off a pass from Shaq.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

hawk23 are u watching the game on tv.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> hawk23 are u watching the game on tv.


yea on the spanish channel


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not sure who else the Raptors have. Nate Huffman played in a few games earlier this week. But he may still be a little injured, I'm not sure. If he can't go, I guess they'd have to try Michael Bradley, who would give up a lot of strength.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> yea on the spanish channel



thats cool.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Jerome Williams HUGE Dunk, and 1...! These Spanish guys are going nuts over that!


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

JYD with a bucket for the Raps. And the foul to put Fisher out of the game.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Foster is now out with a foul.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

How is the score now?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Horry misses wide open 3... raptors up by 1 and they have the ball 1 min 20 sec left


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

with foster out they have to give the rock to shaq.and he has to take his time and not get a o foul.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I can't believe that the Lakers had Bradley guarding Shaq and didn't get the big man the ball.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Brian Shaw airball 3... raptors have the ball again still up by 1, less than 1 min left


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

how stupid are they.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Raptors 107, Lakers 106 with less than a minute. And Raps have the ball.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> I can't believe that the Lakers had Bradley guarding Shaq and didn't get the big man the ball.


I know they had like 3 shots at that possession too and couldn't score.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Kobe Steals the ball, lays it up, Lakers up by 1, Horry going to the line with 9 secs left


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Kobe steal and bucket. Bad pass by MoPete.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Kobe made it!!!


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Horry hits the first...and misses the 2nd. Lakers by 2.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Horry 1/2 from the line, raptors have the ball, with about 9 seconds left, they call a TO down by 2 pts


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

go lake show


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

We really need to win this game. :yes:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

the lakers should trade madsen for a secound round pick.but no onw will do a deal like that.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Hunter fouled by Shaq, he will go to the line for 2 to tie the game


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Shaq just hammered Lindsey Hunter. Hunter to shoot two for the tie.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

he missed the first FT


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, that's probably the game. Hunter missed the first.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Game over. Lakers win 109-107.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Lakers win on a very odd ending...


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

At first I thought maybe there was a foul, but on the replay Hunter definitely tripped over JYD's foot when he was setting the screen.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

YESYES YES we finally get a win      hear come the queens.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He probably missed the second on purpose.

A hard win, but still a win.

I didn't watch the game, but looking at the numbers, looks like Fox had a good game.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW......We had online Play-By-Play!!!
Give it up for our BBB.Net commentators - HAWK23, Tiny Giant, #1Stunna & JG. 

An ugly WIN by the Laksehow, but they finally got a *W* and FOXYBoy finally caught a ball.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

d fish had 7 asst which i think is double his usall output

and thanks D


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG! Pretty good effort at the end, but an all-around horrible 4th quarter for the Lakers.

We were really lucky this game, THANK YOU Kobe!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaq was pitiful from the FT line. 7-18!:dead:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

nothing new


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

That was an interesting game to watch! I am shocked at how hard that bunch of scrubs played against the Lakers!

I'm also surprised that the refs called the shot by MoPete a 2 when the Canadian TV showed it was clearly a 3, and would have won the game in regulation. Lenny tried to object, but for some reason no replay was allowed; I suppose because there was just over 8 seconds left and the Lakers had a chance to hit a bucket(which didn't happen.).


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Yesss!! Finally a Laker win. Kobe and Shaq played great and Fox half made up for missing that pass in the Philly game. Still they didn't play that great and Toronto was missing several key players. Oh well, a win is a win. 

JYD with the monster jam.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The lakeshow has been playing better as of late


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> That was an interesting game to watch! I am shocked at how hard that bunch of scrubs played against the Lakers!
> 
> I'm also surprised that the refs called the shot by MoPete a 2 when the Canadian TV showed it was clearly a 3


Really? KCAL9 clearly showed that his toe was on the line.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

interesting.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He was behind the line.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> He was behind the line.


I thought so to damnit. 

But TSN showed his right toe-nail (and I mean toe-nail) hovering over it. I'm quite bitter, but the ref was there I guess.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I wish i saw the game on tv


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> He was behind the line.


Any picture proof? No, then we're just arguing with opinions.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought so to damnit.


KC says he was behind the line and you think it's a fact?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Any picture proof? No, then we're just arguing with opinions.


Yes, I know. He was behind the line. What are you going to say to dispute that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well to dispute that...

I know that his toe was on the line.

Your argument here isn't that good buddy.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Well to dispute that...
> 
> I know that his toe was on the line.
> ...


You have no visual evidence.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Neither do you.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> KC says he was behind the line and you think it's a fact?


I don't recall saying it was a fact, I said I *thought* so to. Yet later in my post I explained that I was wrong.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Neither do you.


I know I don't. He was behind the line, nothing you _say_ can dispute that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nothing you _say_ can dispute what I'm saying.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Nothing you _say_ can dispute what I'm saying.


I'm not trying to dispute what you are saying.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seriously KC, you make it _sound_ like you think you're always right. Some of your arguments are just ridiculous. 

Like this one...you're basically saying that he was behind the line, even though you have NO evidence whatsoever, and you're saying that I can't dispute what you're saying. I can say the exact same thing to you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to dispute what you are saying.


Neither am I, I'm just saying that both of our arguments are EXTREMELY weak.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Seriously KC, you make it _sound_ like you think you're always right. Some of your arguments are just ridiculous.
> 
> Like this one...you're basically saying that he was behind the line, even though you have NO evidence whatsoever, and you're saying that I can't dispute what you're saying. I can say the exact same thing to you.


The difference is, I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. I made a simple statement, which you argued against.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I never argued against it, I said you had no evidence.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Neither am I, I'm just saying that both of our arguments are EXTREMELY weak.


Well, then why did you respond to my posts and say that I have no evidence if you aren't trying to dispute what I said? I said that you have no evidence, using your own logic against you. I wasn't trying to dispute what you were saying. So?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I made a simple statement, I just said you have no evidence. 

It's a fact, you have NO evidence. You can't argue against a fact. I have no evidence either, they're simple opinions.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

This argument really isn't going anywhere...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I know, but it's fun.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I made a simple statement, I just said you have no evidence.
> 
> It's a fact, you have NO evidence. You can't argue against a fact. I have no evidence either, they're simple opinions.


Well, to be fair, you did try to dispute what I was saying:


_Well to dispute that...

I know that his toe was on the line._

All is forgiven.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I know, but it's fun.


Indeed. I must say this is quite entertaining. :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That is what a message board is for. To be entertaining...


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> That is what a message board is for. To be entertaining...


Is that a fact? Do you have evidence? J/K :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that a fact? Do you have evidence? J/K :laugh:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that a fact? Do you have evidence? J/K :laugh:


LOL


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, good thing it was "on the line" because if it had been ruled the other way, the Lakers would have lost to the Raptors without Vince Carter nor Antonio Davis, and that would have been pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Well, good thing it was "on the line" because if it had been ruled the other way, the Lakers would have lost to the Raptors without Vince Carter nor Antonio Davis, and that would have been pretty embarrassing.


No doubt.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers are embarrassing, none-the-less. It's brutal having to watch these games...but my kid got a kick out of today's game, so I guess that's something. 

Personally, I thought he was behind the line from my television point-of-view, but just barely. However, the referee was right there and was looking right at his feet. He first called it a three, then changed it to a two.

The referee was right there, three feet away. I'll take his word for it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Well, good thing it was "on the line" because if it had been ruled the other way, the Lakers would have lost to the Raptors without Vince Carter nor Antonio Davis, and that would have been pretty embarrassing.


I dunno...I think it was already pretty embarrassing.

After watching this game, I've come to the conclusion that the Raptors are one of the deepest teams in the league.

Alvin Williams
Lindsey Hunter
Vince Carter
Lamond Murray
Morris Peterson
Voshon Lenard
Antonio Davis
Jelani McCoy


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

they are pretty deep.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

MoPete was behind the line. It was quite obvious, actually. If you want proof, watch the highlight. Lakers were lucky. The refs "missed everything", as Lenny Wilkens said. They thought MoPete's 3 was a 2, and they missed the foul on Hunter with 1.2 seconds left in OT. On the other hand, they called a foul on Lenard who just let Fisher go for the easy 2...

The refs sucked... they were inconsistent. They called a foul on Hunter for being physical with Kobe, and then on the raptors' next position, MoPete gets pushed into the bench and didn't get any call...

I'm glad that Shaq played well(except from the line) but damn it, Raptors should have won.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw the replay, and Yep MoPete was behind the line, but hey, I'll take any win we can get! We needed that one bad.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Teams get slighted all the time so its no big deal funny its always about the refs when the Lakers win for some people. The Lakers have gotten every teams they've played best shot so far this season. Its tough to watch the Lakers play and watch players who are wildly inconsistent come out and play over their heads against the Lakers. I have yet to see a team play the Lakers and give less than their best effort. But those things tend to balance out. The Lakers as long as Shaq and Kobe can put up numbers will outscore some teams even with their so so defense right now. Things are turning slightly for the Lakers, Shaq and Kobe are starting to find their grooves offensively after being sub par against the Wolves and the Nets. As long as that happens they just have to find a way to steal games at the end until their defense comes around.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> and they missed the foul on Hunter with 1.2 seconds left in OT


Actually, if you look at the replay on that, you'll see that Hunter tripped over Jerome Williams' foot.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno...I think it was already pretty embarrassing.
> ...


Jerome Williams
Greg Foster
Michael Bradley
Nate Huffman
Chris Jefferies
Jermaine Jackson
Eric Montross
Mamadou N'Diaye
Hakeem Olajuwon

completes the roster.
As you can see the rest of the guys just can't play with the exception of Junk Yard Dog. I think there are many deeper teams in the Eastern Conference other than Toronto.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Teams get slighted all the time so its no big deal funny its always about the refs when the Lakers win for some people. The Lakers have gotten every teams they've played best shot so far this season. Its tough to watch the Lakers play and watch players who are wildly inconsistent come out and play over their heads against the Lakers. I have yet to see a team play the Lakers and give less than their best effort. But those things tend to balance out. The Lakers as long as Shaq and Kobe can put up numbers will outscore some teams even with their so so defense right now. Things are turning slightly for the Lakers, Shaq and Kobe are starting to find their grooves offensively after being sub par against the Wolves and the Nets. As long as that happens they just have to find a way to steal games at the end until their defense comes around.


The Bulls didn't give their best effort against the Lakers. They didn't show up for that game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls didn't give their best effort against the Lakers. They didn't show up for that game.


Let me amend the statement then all the teams except the sorry Bulls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me amend the statement then all the teams except the sorry Bulls.


The sorry Bulls that are a half a game behind the sorry Lakers. Correct.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

The Raps have really needed their depth this year because they have had so many injury problems. But I do think they are fairly deep. If they were healthy their bench would be:

PG - Lindsey Hunter
SG - Voshon Lenard
SF - Lamond Murray
PF - Jerome Williams
C - Huffman/Montross/Foster/NDiaye
SF - Chris Jefferies
PF - Michael Bradley

Other than their obvious problems at center, that's probably one of the better benches in the league.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> The sorry Bulls that are a half a game behind the sorry Lakers. Correct.


As long as you know the Bulls are sorry and the Lakers are the defending champs. We can agree that the Lakers are sorry under that premise.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as you know the Bulls are sorry and the Lakers are the defending champs. We can agree that the Lakers are sorry under that premise.


Either way, you are living in the past. The Lakers are bad this year, right now. I don't care about their previous acheivements. The bulls won 6 titles in 8 years, that has no bearing on what happens this season. Right now, both teams are bad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> Jerome Williams
> ...


Yeah, I knew I forgot someone...Jerome Williams is part of that deep group too. Foster is OK, but he's a true thug. He untied Shaq's shoe.

I was laughing for SO long when he did that. That was hilarious!!!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Do you people think that the pacers are a more deeper team than the raptors.I do.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> He untied Shaq's shoe.
> ...


I know, he's so stupid! And then he was surprised when he got the tech. Shaq was just like, "I don't know what he's doing."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Either way, you are living in the past. The Lakers are bad this year, right now. I don't care about their previous acheivements. The bulls won 6 titles in 8 years, that has no bearing on what happens this season. Right now, both teams are bad.



You mention the Bulls six titles and I'm living in the past. The Lakers are the defending Champions am I correct. That means they are the leagues current champions to be clear. Nothings been decided yet so why are you so upset. They won't let the bulls play in a showcase game on Christmas day I wonder why that is. Because everyone but you knows the Lakers are the top draw in the league and they became that way being the current champs. I admitted they are playing sorry not blind to that fact but alot more hope for a turnaround here with the Lakers than with the Sorry Bulls. Too bad.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> You mention the Bulls six titles and I'm living in the past. The Lakers are the defending Champions am I correct. That means they are the leagues current champions to be clear. Nothings been decided yet so why are you so upset. They won't let the bulls play in a showcase game on Christmas day I wonder why that is. Because everyone but you knows the Lakers are the top draw in the league and they became that way being the current champs. I admitted they are playing sorry not blind to that fact but alot more hope for a turnaround here with the Lakers than with the Sorry Bulls. Too bad.


He's getting "upset" because you're pulling out the Laker Supremacy Card, and it's pissing him off. And frankly, its pissing me off too. What happened in the past has nothing to do with what's happening now. Aquatious could go around a brag about the Celtics and the fact that they've won more titles than any other team in the league, but he doesn't. Why not? Because it has nothing to do with anything.

The 1998-1999 Chicago Bulls were technically defending champions, but that doesn't change the fact that they were a bad team. And, unless the Lakers turn their season around, the 2002-2003 Lakers will be remembered as a bad team, as well.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> He's getting "upset" because you're pulling out the Laker Supremacy Card, and it's pissing him off. And frankly, its pissing me off too. What happened in the past has nothing to do with what's happening now. Aquatious could go around a brag about the Celtics and the fact that they've won more titles than any other team in the league, but he doesn't. Why not? Because it has nothing to do with anything.
> ...


Thanks, Wiggum.


----------

